# Werte bei Listbox hinterlegen



## discoboy (15. September 2006)

Sevus,

hab auf meiner Form eine ListBox, einen Button, eine TextBox und eine VScrollBar.
Nun,
Um einen Namen in die Listbox zu schreiben verwende ich den Button und die TextBox
Ich schreibe den Titel in die TextBox und drück auf Speichern (Button)
Schaut dann so aus:

Private Sub speichern_Click()
List1.AddItem text1.Text
End Sub

Jetzt will ich aber noch das der Wert der ScrollBar hinterlegt wird.
Diesen wert möchte ich wie beschreiben speichern (und aufrufen).

Hat einer ne Idee?

danke


----------



## schachmat (16. September 2006)

discoboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt will ich aber noch das der Wert der ScrollBar hinterlegt wird.
> Diesen wert möchte ich wie beschreiben speichern (und aufrufen).



Also ich hab alles, bis auf das^ ^ verstanden Kannste das nochmal erklären, was du damit meinst?


----------



## discoboy (16. September 2006)

klar...
Der Wert meiner Scrollbar ist z.B "9"
Ich lege einen neuen Eintrag in der Listbox an, Name:"90%"
Jetzt verstell ich die Scrollbar auf einen anderen Wert. z.B "4"

Nun möchte ich das durch einen doppelklick auf den Namen:"90%" (in der Listbox), 
die Scrollbar wieder auf den wert 9 springt.


----------



## schachmat (16. September 2006)

Ins ListBox_Click (oder ItemClick) Ereigniss muss das rein. Einfach die rechten beiden Zeichen (Die letzte Null und das "%") mit Zeichenkettenbearbeitungsfunktionen abschneiden (dazu findeste genug Tutorials) und dann den Rest als Value für deine Scrollbar (mit eventuel noch Konvertierung vorher) setzen.


----------

